# White fungus (?) on comb of hen



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

One of my Americaunas developed a white mildew/fungus looking patches on her comb. She has had it for the last several months but all the sudden it looks like it is getting worse. I cannot find any information on this. None of my other girls have it. She does not seem to be bothered by it, eats, drinks, lays, etc. She is about 18 months old. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its probably Fauvus. This link is pretty complete on its description and how to treat it.

http://www.organicvet.co.uk/Poultryweb/disease/favus/Print.htm


----------

